# Man attacked by bear in KY. park.



## kyfarmer

He was walking his dog, its the last thing on someones mind enjoying a walk in the woods. Officials hunt bear believed responsible for attack in Gorge No details on the attack yet but the bear did have both ears tagged, that means it had been caught two times before and most likely relocated. I will not take a stroll in any park without packin.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

kyfarmer said:


> I will not take a stroll in any park without packin.


Kind of a way of life here ... black bears, grizzly bears, wolves, mountain lions, moose ... all live in the neighborhood.


----------



## kyfarmer

Here folks have been brain washed into thinking yogi is so cute and would not hurt a fly.  D---A-- media tv bull. A lot of the comments are leave the bear alone, the guy must have done something to it. When did this country get so stupid. OK that was a stupid thought, to much bambi and thumper crap. It does get me hot to see folks put the animals before people.


----------



## horseman09

An Old West saying about dangerous men or animals is, "He needs killin".

Well, any bear that attacks or threatens a human without provacation (a sow with cornered cubs) needs killin. We have a good bear population here in PA and we've had 2 bears attacks in the last few years that I know of. One was a swat to a lady who inadvertently got between mama an her cubs. I can live with that. But the other -- a bear pulled a gal out of her sleeping bag in her tent. She lived, but she was lucky. THAT bear needed killin.

You're right, kyfarmer. Bambi-ism is not the real world.


----------



## UncleJoe

kyfarmer said:


> I will not take a stroll in any park without packin.


I couldn't find the news article but a few months back, in a very rural county north of us, a man shot a bear that was going after his dog. There was no mention of how the incident started but when interviewed, he said he feared for the life of his dog. The man was arrested by the Pa Game Commission, his rifle confiscated and he is facing fines and the loss of his hunting privileges for several years for shooting a bear out of season.

Lately, bears around here have been finding suburbia a nice place to hang out.

2nd Black Bear Captured in Camp Hill|abc27 News

related stories:
Bear Caught in Northern York County - This one was about a 1/2 mile from us. 
Non-Hockey Bear Spotted in Hershey 
Black Bear Sighted in Derry Township 
Bear Captured on Roof of Pa. Mall 
Camp Hill, Pa. - State wildlife and police officers on Tuesday removed another black bear from the West Shore, the second bear captured in Camp Hill this month.

Borough police officers found the small bear wandering through backyards on Mayfred Lane in the morning and attempted to tranquilize the animal, but it ran to Fiala Field. After wildlife officers responded and shot the bear with a second tranquilizer dart, it climbed a tree and went to sleep, but did not fall as bears sleeping in trees usually do.

Firefighters had to clear branches from the tree with a chainsaw and bring the bear down in the bucket of a fire engine.

It took four police officers, six firefighters and two Game Commission officers to capture the bear. It was not immediately clear where the animal would be taken. Officials said it already been tagged twice, likely indicating previous run-ins with wildlife officers.

A young male bear weighing about 125-150 pounds was captured at an apartment complex behind the Camp Hill Mall on June 8. Other young black nears were captured May 11 along the first block of Gettysburg Pike in Upper and on May 26 in Lemoyne's Memorial Park. All were released in rural areas of northern Pennsylvania.


----------



## horseman09

UncleJoe said:


> I couldn't find the news article but a few months back, in a very rural county north of us, a man shot a bear that was going after his dog. There was no mention of how the incident started but when interviewed, he said he feared for the life of his dog. The man was arrested by the Pa Game Commission, his rifle confiscated and he is facing fines and the loss of his hunting privileges for several years for shooting a bear out of season.
> 
> UncleJoe, if we are talking about the same event, the guy was subsequently found not guilty in pretty short order. Just another case of the govt -- PA Game Commission in this case -- out of control.


----------



## gypsysue

Here's links to a couple stories on the Kentucky bear attack:

Man survives Ky.'s 1st recorded bear attack - Yahoo! News

FOXNews.com - Man Armed With Pocket Knife Survives Bear Attack in Kentucky


----------



## NaeKid

I do not have fear of bears - I have respect for them and what they can do. Personally - I would rather face a bear in the woods than a crack-head in the city.

I have been up-close-n-personal with many bears over the years. Bears have "personality" and as someone out in the bush, you need to be able to read their face, their stance, their motions to understand what is going through their mind. Most of the time, it is really simple - someone is between them and their young or someone is between them and their food. 


A bear normally will not attack a human unless they are starving or threatened in some way. Without knowing everything that "really" happened in that story (not the media-version) I would probably side with the bear unless the bear was starvin' and was after a nice light snack (dog).


----------



## gypsysue

Living near Glacier National Park (and Grizzly bears) I can say that what naekid wrote is mostly true, but there are exceptions. Sometimes they're just cranky, too. And they're not always out in the back country. Kalispell and the Flathead valley have dozens of encounters with Grizzlies coming into the valley going after bird feeders, barbeque grills, fruit trees, gardens, small pets, etc. 

Anyone remember Timothy Treadwell? The guy who thought he could be friends with the grizzlies?


----------



## horseman09

gypsysue said:


> Anyone remember Timothy Treadwell? The guy who thought he could be friends with the grizzlies?


Timothy Treadwell wanted to "be one with nature". Well......He is. lol If you're gonna be dumb ya gotta be tough, but no one is as tough as a grizz.


----------



## UncleJoe

horseman09 said:


> UncleJoe, if we are talking about the same event, the guy was subsequently found not guilty in pretty short order. Just another case of the govt -- PA Game Commission in this case -- out of control.


It could be. I never heard anything else about it.

Here's another one.

Updated: Woman Attacked by Bear in Perry County|abc27 News


----------



## kyfarmer

They are still looking for the bear, this close to the 4th and it's affecting the local stores and other things. This is a big week for them and a large loss for the area if they can't nail yogi. I feel for those making a living in that area off tourism. That's weird the woman was walking a dog to when attacked in PA. There have been a few dogs killed in this area by either a or more than one bear. Time to do my late night stroll, i reckon i,ll have enough on me to take care of even bigfoot if he has a mind to show up.  Ya,ll stay safe.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

When people take a small dog on a stroll around here we call it "trolling for mountain lions."


----------



## kyfarmer

LOL! i guess you are right about that one. My sister takes her furball for an early morning and late evening walk when she comes in, i tell her she might as well have a porkchop on a string for a yote.


----------



## fobhomestead

mosquitomountainman said:


> When people take a small dog on a stroll around here we call it "trolling for mountain lions."


:congrat: Standing ovation on that one!! That is _funny_. So, what do you do if you are horseback riding (other than hang on) or walking thru the forest and you come into contact with a bear or mountain lion? We have all of the above and then some where we are moving. Does anyone have any experience with wildlife deterrent fences? Suggestions?


----------



## gypsysue

Since we're practically your neighbor we probably deal with the same critters. Electric fence is the best way to go. Our garden has a welded-wire mesh fence around it, with two strands of electric wire around the top (top height 7'), one at about 4', and another about 8" off the ground. Our fruit trees and berry bushes are within the same fence.

We use a solar fence charger to power the fence. Has a little solar panel, and it charges a 6-volt battery at the same time, for overnight use.

Neighbors have had bears climb their fence posts and go over if the electric fence was turned off. Mountain lions won't try to get into your garden, but if you're trying to fence them out of your yard, good luck. They can leap pretty high and far, and jump in from a nearby tree. 

They're all through our neighborhood and getting worse as the wolves higher up eat out the game. The game that's left has come down lower among the houses for safety, and the coyotes, cats, and wolves follow it. 

That being said, we haven't had lion trouble...yet. We have a large dog that leaves her scent all over the place, and she sleeps on the porch and barks at the first sign of trouble. No guarantee, but we hope it's a deterrent.

Our goat is in a chainlink fence pen 7' high, also with electric wire around the top. The the noise of the "baaaah"ing I expect someday it'll call in a mountain lion. We've taken to keeping a shotgun by the bed.

The chickens have an enclosed (over the top) chicken wire pen, which would not stop a mountain lion or a bear.

We have bears all through here, too, but we're smart with our animal food. It's all stored in large metal cans with tight-fitting lids, AND inside buildings. We don't leave food out over night. 

If you're out horseback riding or walking through the forest, I hope you have a handgun strapped on your waist, or handy anyway. We had a friend who, when he moved here, was all tough and didn't need a gun, HE had his pepper spray. That lasted until the first time a grizzly bear jumped out onto a trail in front of him and he saw how big and powerful they are. He bought a handgun before he went out again.

I have never had to fire even a warning shot at a predator, but I WILL be ready to do so if my life depends on it. And I sure wouldn't take kids or anyone else out there without being able to protect them.

It's not a big, dangerous world of predators creeping through the brush, ready to pounce on you, but they are out there, and you want to be smart about protecting yourselves and your loved ones. We can go months without seeing them. In the winter it's fun to find their tracks and see where they go.


----------



## fobhomestead

gypsysue said:


> Since we're practically your neighbor we probably deal with the same critters. Electric fence is the best way to go. Our garden has a welded-wire mesh fence around it, with two strands of electric wire around the top (top height 7'), one at about 4', and another about 8" off the ground. Our fruit trees and berry bushes are within the same fence.....


Thank you so much!! THat just confirms everything I have been reading! I was actually looking at the Electrobraid fencing for wildlife, then I was going to do a 10ft ... what is it called? A Fireline?.. wher eyou cut a 10ft in depth from your property so it can be used to stop wildfires...  anyway.. I was going to so that on both sides of the fence to try and deter the cats from climbing over. I am hoping that will work. Back-up of course is the EWBS (early warning Barking System) and my G2H point includes rifles and shotguns. 
I just really want to make sure my children and animals are safe. The wildlife fence with electrobraid is smaller at the bottom of the fence and wider toward the top. Has anyone used this or is there a better brand or more economical way? We also wantede to put solar stored motion lights facing out into the forest... that would be enough to freak out a cat (mountain lion), wouldn't it? 
I don't know- its all new to me! 
Are you signed up in the community groups (EWA/ID group?) It would be cool to get together as a group on limited occasions just to talk and share information. LOL... I just might be callling you guys over for a "BBQ and fence building get together at Amy's house!!"  jj


----------

